# Tapered Fork/Headset Installation - Look 585



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

My new Look 585 arrived this past weekend. I now need to cut the fork and install the headset. When reading through the Look headset installation instructions, it appears that the fork has a 36 degree tapered flange on its base and the lower bearing of the headset therefore sits directly on the 36 degree fork taper. The Look instructions say that because the fork is tapered at 36 degrees on the bottom you do NOT use the supplied fork cone crown race for the lower bearing, but that the lower headset bearing sits directly on the tapered fork. Has anyone ever installed one of these Look 585 tapered fork setups themself, or should I just have an authorized Look dealer do it? The Look instructions do recommend having an authorized dealer to this install but I'm wondering how difficult it is to get it correct. 

I just moved and the store I preordered the frame from is not anywhere near where I now live, and I'd really like to avoid shipping the whole thing back to them just to have the fork cut and headset installed.

If anyone has installed one of these 585 tapered fork/headset setups are there any special tricks I should know - for example do I use any device to tap and seat the lower bearing on the tapered fork to begin the install or do I just put it on the tapered fork flange by hand and then allow it to become properly seated on the fork when the compression plug is tightened?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's straight forward. All LOOK did was get rid of the crown race. The bearing sit directly on the fork instead of a crown race...You should have no problems doing it yourself


----------



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

*Thanks Dave*

Thanks Dave. One other question, some metal headset spacers are provided by Look to keep the FSA top cap from touching the upper end of the headtube when installed. Do you know what the gap should be between the topcap and the headtube - 1mm, 2mm etc???? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It is supposed to be 2mm...Just don't go too far over that..Much less than 2mm and you run the risk of the top cap bottoming out and the headset not being tightened enough


----------



## velonomad (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks Dave. I am about to do the fork/hedset install this afternoon and had 2 final questions. 

First, should I lightly grease the outside of the carbon fork steerer tube to make it easier to install/remove the stem? I know Zinn recommends doing this, and the stem is very hard to fit onto the steerer tube without any grease.

Second, when I removed the frameset from its shipping box, the lower headtube bearing cup (a metal ring) fell out of the headtube. But the upper bearing cup/ring appears to be glued into the headtube. Should I use an adhesive to glue the lower bearing cup into the headtube prior to beginning the fork/headset install and if so is there a recommended adhesive I should use? The ring feels as though it has some type of adhesive residue already on its outer surface which tells me it is probably supposed to be adhered to the headtube wall like the upper cup? Or would it be ok if I just insert this ring back into the headtube by hand and assume it will be properly seated against the headtube wall when the compression plug is tightened?

Thank much for the help.


----------

